# Original Mountain Cur Puppies



## Forest Walker (May 19, 2010)

Went to see some new puppies this evening.  She had eleven and they are all one week old today.  

The sire is Maximum Overdrive owned by Kip Wright.  One awesome squirrel dog.  Its going to be hard to pick one out of this litter; they are all real good lookin' pups.  Max is the one on the bark.

The female is owned by Wyndell Furr and she is doing a great job raising these pups.  She is an awesome squirrel dog as well.  Can't wait to raise my first squirrel dog.

Which one do yaw like?


----------



## coonhunter727 (May 19, 2010)

Thats a hard one but if i had to choose one it would be the black and brindle one on the left in the first pic but its your choice all of em should make you a fine companion and tree dog


----------



## 5 string (May 19, 2010)

Looks good i have hunted with max several times he is a sure nuff nice en!  Should make some execellent competition dawgs right there!


----------



## Forest Walker (May 19, 2010)

That's the one that I actually picked; she is the only black/brindle one.  I turned it over and it is a female.  Haven't decided if I want a female or not.


----------



## coonhunter727 (May 19, 2010)

I gotta pup thats black and brindle with white on her chest shes purty theres a pic in a couple threads down...thats the color curs i like but shes my first cur which is only like 5 months old and i already had to drag her of a tree today (a squirrel went in a hole at the base of the tree) so i couldnt get it but when i put her up she climbed out of her lot and was back at the tree in about 30 seconds!!!


----------



## moagie25 (May 21, 2010)

Max is one nice dog Ive hunted with him and he is tuff anywhere, these should be some of the best pups around for awhile. Mike


----------

